# African Chiclids, but what kind..or from where?



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I have no idea what I have... Please help me out! Also if you know the sex of the fish as well. Thank you!

#1 The big orange one.









#2 The little yellow and white guy.









#3 The yellow and brownish/black one.









#4 The kinda whiteish one in front.









#5 The 2 blue ones with the light blue dots.









#6 The blackish fish.


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

ok, I was told they are from Lake Malawi.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the fist one is most likely a red zebra the others im not sure


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

#1 red zebra
#2 yellow lab
#3 unsure. looks unpure
#4 electric blue hap(s.fryeri)
#5 blue zebra's(maybe the males to the red)
#6 uncolored peacock


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright guys thank you! So number 3 is the current unknown, possible cross?

Which ones are mbuna type? The lab and zebras?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep u got it.. I was going to make u links to ea profile but that woulda taken long time lol... I see in your other post ur asking for advice on how to care for them.. First off list tank size.


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

55 gallon tank. I just added a bunch of caves (someone gave advice to do that). 2 biowheels 350 power. I am unsure how often to change the filters though.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Going back to the source that you purchased from is usally the best, and sometimes the only way to identify a cichlid. If you bought the cichlid from an assorted cichlid tank at PetSmart, or Walmart, etc., the fish are very likely to be hybrids (mixed parantage).. While the profiles will help, they might not be entirely correct if the fish is a mix. Unfortunately, at Petsmart, I saw some fish clearly labeled Acei, that clearly were not.  This makes it difficult for newbies to the hobby!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Some fish stores are ok if they have there tanks labeled with only one or two species in each tank. Most stores just have assorted african tanks. The advice i have heard is terrible,, oh and has anyone ever noticed how people at LFS or big chain stores think they have a magic eye for telling the sex of a fish. I bought 3 baby red zebras at a big chain store (rhymes with letcart) and the lady immediatly tried to tell me i had 2 males and a female. Her powers of sexing amazed me. :roll:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Some fish stores are ok if they have there tanks labeled with only one or two species in each tank. Most stores just have assorted african tanks. The advice i have heard is terrible,, oh and has anyone ever noticed how people at LFS or big chain stores think they have a magic eye for telling the sex of a fish. I bought 3 baby red zebras at a big chain store (rhymes with letcart) and the lady immediatly tried to tell me i had 2 males and a female. Her powers of sexing amazed me. :roll:


Well, depends on if they had any idea of what they are doing. You can make educated guesses, or maybe she was just very confused but what another person told her. Even at the large aquarium store in my city 3/4 of the people working there have no clue about cichlids... bizarre how they manage not to learn things as they work there month after month. :-?


----------

